# Black Crowder Peas For Bees



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I like to grow Cowpeas in my garden. In the past, I've grown Brown Crowder peas, and I did not see bees on the flowers. This year, I got some Black Crowder Pea seeds from Bakers Creek seeds. The bees were all over them while they were in bloom. 

The plants made a lot of peas too. The peas are good but not as strong flavored as brown Crowders are. I personally like the stronger flavored brown variety, since that's what I'm used to. However, these were good, and my family says they like them better.

They are sort of like okra and sweet potatoes in that they really prefer hot weather so long as they have water. I'm not sure how far North they will produce a crop.

So, bottom line, if you like Cowpeas and want to give your bees something that blooms in August, try Baker's Creek Black Crowder Peas.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice, I may try some of those next year. Thanks Neil. G


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

This is the exact seed: http://www.rareseeds.com/black-crowder-cowpea/


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

We grew "some kind of peas" in the garden also. Other pollinators were plentiful, but honey bees not so much.
I have been advised to plant "Austrian winter peas" as part of a cattle forage mix, because "(it blooms every time the weather is above freezing)"
has any one any experience with these regarding palatability to honey bees?
Thanks, CE
PS ... I have been planting buckwheat this year for dearth forage. Some people mention the strong flavor & dark color of buckwheat honey.
how is the honey from the black crowder peas?


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

No idea on the honey. I plant my cowpeas for late summer and extract before they bloom. I suspect it would be good -- most legumes I know about make good honey. 

The pure buckwheat honey I've had was really dark and had a molasses-like flavor. Good but different from normal honey for certain. I'm sure it would be good in baking recipes or cookies too.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting!
I collected some seed pods at the flea market last year and
did not know what they are call. Now I know.
Are the bees collecting for the nectar alone or for the pollen also?
I will plant some next season to see.


----------

